

Five Reasons to prove Linux is Secure than Windows - johnr8201
http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/five-reasons-to-prove-linux-is-secure-than-windows-121001002005.html

======
s_henry_paulson
This is literally the worst article I have ever read on this website.

Saying Windows relies on security through obscurity, and then listing 2 out of
5 points saying Linux is more secure because nobody uses it (which isn't even
true).

This has to be a joke, or satire.

------
krollew
I think it's nothing new. Although I wonder how actual is that "not having
root argument" when UAC is on. Isn't it just like sudo? Generaly I think, that
what matters in security is conciousness of users. I think if Linux had more
unconcious users, there would be Linux mallware, I think it'd be possible.

